# Gourami stocking



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello ppl,

Since i bought the 65G tank from James, I was thinking to turn it into a non livebearers fishes, something with slow moving, gratious fishes for my wife and the crazy cardinals for me. Heck, I need something red in front of my eyes.

So my questions is the following. Can I keep 2 pairs of Pearl Gourami, 2 pairs or Honey Gourami and 2 pairs of Dwarf Gourami (did not decided which yet) along with 15 cardinals and 2 plecos ( I already have a bristlenose sailfin and looking for a L183) all in the same tanks without issues? How are the gourami going to get along (as far as I read, they are pretty peaceful) during breeding time?

I already bought the Pearl Gourami (2 amazing pairs).

Thanks for your input.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Gourami will fight between each other. Bigger gourami will bite smaller ones. 
65 gallon is quite a big tank, your can keep up to four males gouramu there, but be prepare, they will be chasing each other. Plants and hiding places will help.

Note that dwarf gouramies are quite weak species now, they are easily getting sick and die.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Igor for your response.

However, the 2 pairs or Pearl Gourami that I already have are in quarantine for about 5 days now. And they swim together, sometimes males together, ignoring the females. Ackward, I know ....

I want to make sure that if I buy the Honey's thay will not go into a blood fight.

So the Dwarfs are weak as in prone to diseases?

Thanks.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

george said:


> Thanks Igor for your response.
> 
> However, the 2 pairs or Pearl Gourami that I already have are in quarantine for about 5 days now. And they swim together, sometimes males together, ignoring the females. Ackward, I know ....
> 
> ...


They behave like friends/brothers before they establishes their territorials and start defensing it.

I have a lot of dwarf gourami deaths since I started keep aquarium in Canada. I read in several places, that dwarf gourami are prone to diseases.
I have one now, he is fine. But it's a lottery. You can try them, they are beautiful.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Like many fish, Gouramis are generally peaceful until mating season. Then all bets are off - they get territorial, building their bubble nest and see other gouramis as a threat either to their territory or possible eggs/fry. Also, if your Pearl Gouramis are full adults (4 - 6 inches), they might eat your cardinals if they're small (< 1 inch).



george said:


> Thanks Igor for your response.
> 
> However, the 2 pairs or Pearl Gourami that I already have are in quarantine for about 5 days now. And they swim together, sometimes males together, ignoring the females. Ackward, I know ....
> 
> ...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

My pearl gourami are ~2.5 inches and I intend to buy the cardinals at least 1.25 inches.

So if I will have ~ 8 gourami in the tank, changes are in the mating season (which I don't know when it is...) a fight is at the horizon. Am I correct? Even with some plants and hiding places?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

george said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Since i bought the 65G tank from James, I was thinking to turn it into a non livebearers fishes, something with slow moving, gratious fishes for my wife and the crazy cardinals for me. Heck, I need something red in front of my eyes.
> 
> ...


6 pairs of gouramis across 2 or 3 species in a 65G is a disaster waiting to happen. IMO, pick a species. Two males is pushing it but depending on your layout it may be plausible. Fill the rest of the space with females. More ideal would be something like 1 male pearl 2 females IMO but it's your fall if you want to try for 2/3 or 2/4 with pearls that's probably going to be your best bet.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your thoughts. I will think it over and probably will stick with the pearls. 

So if I'm not able to keep some more gourami, besides cardinals and the pleco, what else could I fit in?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

about 1500 different things. What are your preferences?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

george said:


> Hello ppl,
> 
> Since i bought the 65G tank from James, I was thinking to turn it into a non livebearers fishes, something with slow moving, gratious fishes for my wife and the crazy cardinals for me. Heck, I need something red in front of my eyes.
> 
> ...


if you want slow moving with really interesting behaviour, i would look into Apistrogramma cichlids. well they are not extremely slow, they are just not as zippy as danios and cardinals for sure. And they are pretty things, i keep 3 pairs of 3 different types of apistogrammas in my 75g, as long as you have plenty of hiding places you should be fine. they like the bottom as well so you can still get some nice mid to top level fishes up there as well


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

AquariAM, since I cannot keep more gourami, some gracious fishes. 

I'm not willing to go towards Discus or cichlids because they are pretty expensive and demands pretty much attention.

Don't know much about angels, but they are territorial as well I'm trading one species to another with the same behaviour.

Anything else?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

IME, breeding season for gouramis starts when the temperature gets over 80F/27C or so! I had a trio in 30 gallon community tank for years, and they only spawned during the hottest part of the summer.

Your pearls may be too young to spawn for a while yet. I've found them to not be very aggressive or territorial compared to blue gouramis, but a lot of plants, especially floating plants, ideally water sprite, will help the fish stay out of each other's sight when necessary. A 65 is a pretty large tank and may be adequate for two pairs. You'll have to keep an eye on them and remove any that are being bullied. If you keep the temp down, they may stay peaceful because they won't prepare to breed.

Pearl gouramis are one of my favorite fish. The males in particular get spectacularly beautiful with age.

You might want to add 6-8 corydoras catfish to your tank, or even more than that. They are very interesting to watch, especially in a large group, and give you some activity at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

george said:


> I'm not willing to go towards Discus or cichlids because they are pretty expensive and demands pretty much attention.


Both of those are untrue. Cichlids are not more expensive nor do they require more attention. A group of Bolivian Rams, or a pair of Angelfish could easily be worked in along with a trio of pearl gouramis with the right setup. I don't think $4-5 for juvie angels and $3-6 for juvie rams is expensive at all . DISCUS need more special care... but that's not a fish you should consider until you're somewhat of an expert in fish keeping anyways.


----------

